# Fischer Big Styx?



## Schabu (Nov 29, 2003)

Big Stix Rock!!!! are you looking at the 75s? 
I have both the 75s and the 84s from last year. The 75s are very versatile they hold a great edge are easy to turn and provide decent float in the powder. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Poudre Pacuare Paddler (Sep 14, 2004)

Big Sticks rule the world. Probably one of the best underated skis there is. They can handle just about any terrain excellently. (however I have only used them as downhill skis, but I imagine they would make good tele slidders.) If your message name is correct, Fat Old Man, you should deffinately get them. My dad, an old retired ski patroler who still skied 205's two years ago, finally broke down and went to short skis. The ones he settled on were the big sticks because they were the kindest on his knees and could still preform when he wanted them to. Hope this helps your decision.


----------

